# Frame from ex-commute hack, free to collector



## palinurus (12 Jul 2009)

Steel, 55 cm, 56 cm top tube.

Tange training frame.

It has been used on my commute hack for two years so it's fairly tatty with some rust patches. It has horizontal dropouts. It's heavy.

Here it is- with some extra bits attached.




What you get is frame, forks, quill stem, downtube shifters if you want them (7 speed, but I've been using eight with friction), there's a cartridge BB in there too (not sure of condition). The headset doesn't feel nice but I've got one in my bits box that'll probably fit.

Collection from central Watford.


----------



## palinurus (12 Jul 2009)

Probably taken- subject to collection.


----------



## ComedyPilot (20 Jul 2009)

Has it gone?


----------



## palinurus (21 Jul 2009)

Yup, collected yesterday.


----------

